# Help- Potential Rescue/Buy, any potential?



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here so bear with me if I'm posting in the wrong area. Just looking for a VERY mild conformation critique on this little paso- I'm in the market for a horse (my first after many years) and I live somewhere where pasos are highly valued (puerto rico). This is also a place where you see many many 'mildly' (or worse) neglected horses tied on the road, etc.

This horse was actually shown to me by a local trainer that says the owner is desperate to get rid of him, and he (the trainer) thinks he has good potential. As of now this horse is tied in a field with no supplemental feed and is not being ridden. Hence the obvious worm belly, ears full of ticks, general lack of muscle tone and dehydration. 

My main concern is - what potential does anyone see here? I wasn't necessarily looking for a rescue but this little guy had a really sweet overall demeanor and a smooth ride (8 year old gelding). I'm just looking for a pleasure horse, nothing fancy. Doesn't have to be a champion but I also don't want a nightmare. Is that ewe neck curable with proper riding? His feet looked good (sound after a trim) all things considered. 

For those of you that have rescued, how many of the horses became a totally different story after they felt better? My instinct is that this guy is so tame because he's sick and not feeling well. Am I gonna have a handful after he perks up? I don't want to be a bleeding heart and end up over my head!

Thanks in advance for your suggestions and help!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't really see that under weight. I see right off the bat: poorly trimmed feet with long toes, what seems like a long neck with a disproportionally large head, roach backed and sickle hocked. He will likely look better when properly conditioned.



> how many of the horses became a totally different story after they felt better?


if he is really sick and tired, he will definitely wake up once he feels better. Some more than others. This guy really doesn't look that bad off to me though.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback- yes not starving but that belly strikes me as worms not fat. Just couldn't tell if he was a train wreck or not- I feel ok critiquing horses in good condition but when they need work it's harder for me to see what is curable. I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, he doesn't appear to be in bad enough condition that his temperament would _drastically_ change after getting healthier. He might end up with a little more pep when he's feeling more himself, but I wouldn't expect a transformation into a fire-breathing monster:lol:.

After a good de-worming and some good farrier care, the only thing I can see that might cause a problem for a pleasure horse is that roach back. It shouldn't effect his ability, but saddle fitting will be difficult. I'm not entirely sure what all kinds of saddles are available down there, but he appears that he might actually benefit from a saddle with "mule bars". That means that the bars don't have as much rocker as regular bars for horses









He is very flat through his back, so any bars designed for a well-built horse would put way too much pressure on the middle of his back.

His neck might change a little after some conditioning, but it will never be an attractive neck. That won't stop him from being a very nice little pleasure horse for you though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have someone run along side and watch his back end. My initial thought was roach back but I'm wondering if he's sore in the hind legs somewhere which can cause a horse to pull his back up. You may find him difficult to fit to a saddle with that back. He doesn't appear sick to me, perhaps dozey with the heat.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Very good points thank you  the roach back was something I didn't really think of- (couldn't quite get beyond the neck! Lol) yes, it is very very hot here and this was the middle of the day so maybe that's the lazy look. I'm checking out some more horses this weekend but I'll keep this little guy in mind, I do think he will look oh so much better with conditioning.... Although fitting that saddle... Ay.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is not the best little horse for sure.. also not the worst. How much training and riding has he had? Wanting a pleasure horse and rescuing a horse that is not feeling well that may feel like a fire brand when he is better may turn out to be anything but pleasure. 

His feet.. may have foundered.. may just be long.. that left rear looks dished. He is very sickle hocked and his neck is set low. He is notably roached backed.

How big is he? How big are you? He looks small and weedy and not like he could put up with a lot of weight. I would want to know how much saddle time he has had and what kind of saddle time he has had. 
Being ridden and being trained are two different things. 

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't know a whole lot about his training- ill see if I can get any better answers from the guy who showed him to me. It's all in a second language to add to the confusion! He's probably right around 14 hands, actually bigger than some pasos I've seen around here- I'm 5' nothing so I do just fine on the little guys! To be blunt I think he is a **** ugly little thing but he had a very sweet personality (but as we've reiterated....will it last?)


----------

